# What anime would you like to be turned in real life?



## princeEyeless (Jun 22, 2010)

of course for me katekyo hitman reborn because i like mafia..^^


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 22, 2010)

It would totally be badass to ride one!


----------



## Raika (Jun 22, 2010)

Gundam 00!
ORE WA GUNDAAAAAAAAAAM!!
...
Wait, doesn't that mean that there will be fighting everywhere? OHNOES


----------



## princeEyeless (Jun 22, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Gundam 00!
> ORE WA GUNDAAAAAAAAAAM!!
> ...
> Wait, doesn't that mean that there will be fighting everywhere? OHNOES


haha..thats right!!but i will fight to protect my friends..


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 22, 2010)

*insert a gundam/mecha series here*

Oh shit I better not be some fodder or die.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 22, 2010)

FMA Brotherhood, who wouldn't like a demented human/monster trying to be god while two boys are trying to retrieve their body's back while being mixed into an epic plot/conspiracy.


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> FMA Brotherhood, who wouldn't like a demented human/monster trying to be god while two boys are trying to retrieve their body's back while being mixed into an epic plot/conspiracy.


nah, it's all about being mustang, even if 



Spoiler



he's now blind


 he's awesome, plus if you read the manga 



Spoiler



he gets his eyes back


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Bakemonogatari. It's so fucking awesome.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 22, 2010)

Moyashimon


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn.

I want to be part of a mafia with fire on my forehead.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 22, 2010)

Pokemon counts as an anime right?

You never said it had to be a good one!


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Bakemonogatari. It's so fucking awesome.


hmmm, i change my choice to this, even though i swear the last episode is taking forever to be released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plus, Senjogahara is hawt


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> the last episode is taking forever to be released


I know, right? It's the only episode of anime I'll ever watch again, so they better come up with it quickly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ever since they swapped the TV show for an online show, it takes ages for a new episode to be released


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 22, 2010)

CHOBITS!!!!!

and its the most likely to happen


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


none of the release dates are consistent either...it was annoying at first, but now it's really pissing me off...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 29, 2010)

Real life?

Not much point, the only ones that won't land me in jail, always seem to focus on the world first getting trashed and needing to be rebuilt.

Not like I can get any worth out of a lot of teenage school girls eh.

I suppose Oh My Goddess would be fun, provided I get to make a wish.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 29, 2010)

Abenobashi Magical Shopping Arcade or ,Naruto,Dragon ball z or Avatar the last air bender. 

Abenobashi Magical Shopping Arcade it is!!!!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to the N.H.K. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ohwait its already real

Midori Days


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

Kissxsis for sure. would just be too awesome.


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 29, 2010)

FMA!!! Make all teh cheezburgerz you wantz!!!1!!111


----------



## Michishige (Jun 30, 2010)

'Strawberry Panic', I would feel right at home in that anime, not to mention St. Miator's uniforms! Oh my!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 30, 2010)

anime doenst work good in real life to me


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

TORA DORA?!


----------



## foxgrey (Jun 30, 2010)

I AM GUNDAM!!!!


----------



## renton56 (Jun 30, 2010)

oh man the list goes on and on! but i guess ill narrow it down 

High School of the Dead- i mean cmon, zombies, hot chicks, who wouldnt want this
Toradora- taiga reminds me of my girlfriend >
Gantz- i had the same thought that when i die i would go to a place where i can fight to either get back to life or stay in the "game" when i was younger
Eureka 7 - refboarding on giant gundams, and eureka 
Airgear - it would make the fact that i rollerblade from time to time less geeky ~_~
higurashi/umineko- badass life on edge and gotta think to stay alive


----------



## ninchya (Jun 30, 2010)

Code Geass FTW awesome Genius Terrorist.

Lelouch Vi Brtiannia Commands you to hack More stuff!!


----------



## Private|Par (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, clearly Pokemon. I wish when I was 14 I had the opportunity to fight terrorists, train gigantic, nightmare-inducing monsters and win billions of dollars.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 27, 2010)

Private|Parts said:
			
		

> Yes, clearly Pokemon. I wish when I was 14 I had the opportunity to fight terrorists, train gigantic, nightmare-inducing monsters and win billions of dollars.


Ash is 10 years old.


----------



## Lubbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Zoids.


----------



## prowler (Jul 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> TORA DORA?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>ToraDora
>Slice of Life
>everything would be the same


HOTD or Angel Beats come to my head right now.


----------



## monkat (Jul 27, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Private|Parts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's been 10 since 1998. I don't think they actually made any reference to his current age since indigo league.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 27, 2010)

Pokemon, just because it would be fun.
Also Digimon, just because so I can see the pokemon digimon battle in real life!


----------



## megatron_lives (Jul 27, 2010)

Guyver III! That would be cool


----------



## raulpica (Jul 27, 2010)

Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann or Highschool of the Dead


----------



## Burnedmagix (Jul 28, 2010)

Pokemon pls


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 28, 2010)

Ben 10 would be like the coolest anime to come to life.

on a serious note I would love to take part in any rl action from Kara no Kyoukai or maybe Durarara


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 28, 2010)

KHR Hell a yes! Would love to be a snow dying will flame person!
FMA Never going to have to buy anything again, i mean its the new way of pirating. Want a ps3 for free? *clap* there done.
NARUTO. RASENGAN!!!!!!!!!!
ONE PIECE Hely yeah! i would eat multiple devil fruits and eat a fruit that can turn me to water so i would no drown.
Any show where it is not easy to die so Pokemon is on the list. I mean humans are the strongest pokemon ever, every move is not very effective against humans, also b/c i wanna try some slowpoke tail.
Megaman NT WARRIOR Net Navis FTW! I mean for example..."OMG a Virus attack! But wait I have this. GO man. *kills virus* Yippee no more virus!"
Inuzuma 11 I mean when was the last time you saw a dragon appear just from kicking a soccer ball.
Eyeshield 21 DEVILBAT GHOST!!!!
Now some of you guys will be like, Bleach. I say no, even if the world was like bleach how the hell would you notice, i mean unless you have spirit powers. Maybe the world is already like Bleach but we just don't know it. Same with DBZ, i would hate dying then get brought to life, might as well make the world like CoD.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not sure this is an anime but whatever: Avatar: The Last Airbender

It would be effing sick to be able to shoot fire, or move water,  or earth, or shoot air. Like holy balls.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 28, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this is an anime but whatever: Avatar: The Last Airbender
> 
> It would be effing sick to be able to shoot fire, or move water,  or earth, or shoot air. Like holy balls.


Anime means animation. It doesn't mean a japanese manga series turned into a cartoon. This means pretty much any anime are just cartoons.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 28, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story breh.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jul 28, 2010)

I want Death Note
and Akira to be Real XD
I WANNA BE TETSUO SHIMA


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 28, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Anime means animation. It doesn't mean a japanese manga series turned into a cartoon. This means pretty much any anime are just cartoons.



Wikipedia seems to disagree with you http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anime


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 28, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says its just a japanese pronunciation of the word animation. Read it better next time. Oh also wiki isn't the best source as it can be edited by anyone at anytime.  Also what they are talking about is japan history not world history about animation.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 28, 2010)

G.I.T.S.
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
When They Cry
Honey and Clover


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh also Wolfs Rain, i know that show wasn't cool but i like the idea of wolfs turning into humans instead of humans turning to wolfs.


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 28, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't butcher a wikipedia quote to prove your point 

Anime (????, an abbreviated pronunciation in Japanese of "animation", pronounced [anime]  ( listen) in Japanese, but typically Anime-en-US-pronunciation.ogg /?æn??me?/ (help·info) or /?æn??m?/ in English) is *animation originating in Japan*. *The world outside Japan regards anime as "Japanese animation"*.[1] Anime originated about 1917

Also if you didn't notice the page is locked so it can't be accessed by anyone that doesn't have permission


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 28, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also sounds a lot like animation to me, don't you think?

Edit again: Okay i'm done arguing, so i'm no longer responding back okay. I don't want to start a flame war.


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 28, 2010)

We are both drawing straws so I'm just gonna leave it at this



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The world outside Japan regards anime as "Japanese animation"


Last time I checked The World > Japan

We are both fighting a losing battle so if you want to make a final blow go ahead, but I'm taking my leave.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 31, 2010)

Im gonna have to say Gundam 00. Either that or Dogs: Bullets and Carnage.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Jul 31, 2010)

Kanon and Clannad and Happy Lesson and Haruhi Suzimiya and my bride is a mermaid and oh so many more that I love


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 31, 2010)

Darker Than Black
or
Fairy Tail


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 31, 2010)

Sasuke (from naruto)?


LAWL, I'm not a big fan of anime


----------



## prowler (Jul 31, 2010)

ChrisMCNBVA said:
			
		

> Haruhi Suzimiya


ENDLESS EIGHT
ENDLESS EIGHT
ENDLESS EIGHT
ENDLESS EIGHT
ENDLESS EIGHT
ENDLESS EIGHT
ENDLESS EIGHT
ENDLESS EIGHT


----------



## Yumi (Jul 31, 2010)

Ahhh OKOK got a few
-cracks knuckles-

Fooly Cooly

and 

Samurai Champloo

--

Yep

edit- silly me, i forgot to add Ghost In A Shell.


----------

